# gaaanz viel wasserverlust



## dicke110 (28. Juni 2009)

also gestern ist mir aufgefallen,dass sehr viel wasser fehlt....Nun hab ich geschaut von gestern auf heute (23 std genau) ein wasserverlust von 5 cm...Hab schon einige tipps bekommen (__ Tausendblatt -> wie pflanzen), aber i-wie möchte ich es nicht wahrhaben, dass es wirklich ein loch ist ....Kann ich wirklich nur abwarten? Vor einigen Wochen musste ich 2 Mal in den Teich wegen den Pflanzen, der Boden ist mit kleinen Steinen ausgelegt, evtl dadurch ein Loch??Ich hätte auch Fotos, nur kann ich sie trotz mehrfachem erklären leider nicht einstellen....HILFE....Danke für eure Hilfe Nadine


----------



## bodo61 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: gaaanz viel wasserverlust*



dicke110 schrieb:


> also gestern ist mir aufgefallen,dass sehr viel wasser fehlt....Nun hab ich geschaut von gestern auf heute (23 std genau) ein wasserverlust von 5 cm...Vor einigen Wochen musste ich 2 Mal in den Teich wegen den Pflanzen, der Boden ist mit kleinen Steinen ausgelegt, evtl dadurch ein Loch??




Hallo Nadine, da haben wir es doch.  

Dann wird es wohl auf der Höhe wo du gestanden hast aufhören zu sinken.


----------



## dicke110 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: gaaanz viel wasserverlust*

oh meinst du echt das dadurch löcher drin sind?? :-(


----------



## dicke110 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: gaaanz viel wasserverlust*

also im prinzip denn die kleinen steine raus und denn müßte man das loch ja finden, oder??


----------



## bodo61 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: gaaanz viel wasserverlust*



dicke110 schrieb:


> also im prinzip denn die kleinen steine raus und denn müßte man das loch ja finden, oder??




Genau so. :__ nase Aber wenn du jetzt wartest bis es nicht mehr fällt, kannst du den Bereich ja schon mal von der Höhe relativ sicher eingrenzen.


----------



## dicke110 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: gaaanz viel wasserverlust*

aber wie soll man denn die pflanzenkörbe sonst rausholen oder umstellen??Ist mein erster Teich, deshalb sooo unerfahren....


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: gaaanz viel wasserverlust*

Hi,

Kapillarsperre ist ok ? - auch keine wurzeln von pflasnzen die nach außen wachsen ?

Eigentlich sollte die folie nicht gleich kaputt gehen wenn man auf den steinen langgeht, welche foliendicke hattest du verwendet ? und viels dunter ?

Hast du beim teichbau alle wurzeln ganz tief wech vom teich abgeschnibbelt ?

Hast du Rhizomtreibende prlanzen ohne sperre am teich ?

lass erstmal den wasserspiegel etwas sinken, das loch könntest du mit kaffeesahne oder lebensmittelfarbe - an einem sehr windstillen tag - suchen.


----------



## Horst T. (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: gaaanz viel wasserverlust*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Hi,
> lass erstmal den wasserspiegel etwas sinken, das loch könntest du mit kaffeesahne oder lebensmittelfarbe - an einem sehr windstillen tag - suchen.




Hallo Ralf, das mit dwer Kaffeesahne bzw. Lebensmittelfarbe höhrt sich gut an. Aber meinst du nicht auch das bei ca. 12000 Liter die Dicke110 im Teich hat das ganze etwas laaaaaangwierig wird ??? Habe ich doch richtig verstanden, Kaffeesahne in den Teich schütten und warten wo es abläuft... richtig ??? Das kann dauern.....


----------



## Enrico (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: gaaanz viel wasserverlust*

@ dicke110
...das positive daran wäre ein Grund, gleich größer zu bauen


----------



## bodo61 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: gaaanz viel wasserverlust*

He Nadine,
wie siehts denn jetzt, 24 Stunden später aus?


----------



## dicke110 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: gaaanz viel wasserverlust*

@bodo.....es läuft immernoch ziemlich viel ab.....denk in ca 2 tagen müssen wir da sein, wo ich rüber gelaufen bin...denn bin ich echt mal gespannt....*Heul*


----------



## dicke110 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: gaaanz viel wasserverlust*

@enrico....Das stimmt schon, nur mein Freund erschlägt mich.....


----------



## dicke110 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: gaaanz viel wasserverlust*

@69pflanzenfreund....also der teich war beim hausbau schon angelegt, wir haben ihn nur erneuert, deshalb weiss ich es nicht mit der Dicke und ob Vlies darunter ist.....Also Pflanzen können es nicht sein, auf jeden Fal nicht von innen nach außen....also warte ich nun weiter ab, hoffe die Fische haben dann noch genügend Wasser drin und kippe dann Kaffesahne rein und die läuft ins Loch?Hab ich as richtig verstanden??


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: gaaanz viel wasserverlust*

, könnte evtl. klappen

viel Erfolg !


----------



## dicke110 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: gaaanz viel wasserverlust*

also erst warten  bis es nicht mehr abläuft und dann die sahne rein, oder??Und wieviel ca???und dann gibt es im baumarkt Pflickzeug, oder??


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: gaaanz viel wasserverlust*

ja, erst warten bis das wasser nicht mehr fällt

dann sahne rein (nur ganz wenig, so 2 eßlöffel würd ich sagen) -vielleicht kann dazu jemand der schon erfahrungen gesammelt hat genauer die menge beschreiben?

danach stelle finden + säubern + anrauhen + kleben + Bier trinken


----------



## Digicat (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: gaaanz viel wasserverlust*



> ja, erst warten bis das wasser nicht mehr fällt


Dann zieht es aber die Sahne auch nicht mehr zur Leckstelle 

Nur so mal ein Gedanke


----------



## Annett (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: gaaanz viel wasserverlust*

Hallo Helmut. 

Deshalb füllt man auch wieder ca. 2cm Wasser auf, bevor man sich auf die Lecksuche mittels Kaffeesahne, Mehl oder Lebensmittelfarbe begibt. 


Ich würde den Rand immer nur Tröpfchenweise untersuchen. Also die "Farbe" nicht in die Teichmitte kippen.... sonst hat der ganze Teich eine einheitliche Farbgebung und man sieht wieder nicht, wo es versickert. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16446


----------



## Digicat (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: gaaanz viel wasserverlust*

Servus Annett

Danke für deine Erklärung 

.... Und die Tipps, wegen der Menge an Farbe etc.


----------



## dicke110 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: gaaanz viel wasserverlust*

oh ja daaaanke annett, ich hoffe es klappt so, aber bis jetzt wird es noch weniger :-(....Aber noch eine Frage wie komme ich denn an die blumenkörbe im Teich ohne reinzulaufen???


----------



## silberfisch (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: gaaanz viel wasserverlust*

Hi,

also das mit dem Lochsuchen klappt so. Mit Kondensmilch habe ich auch meins gefunden und konnte es so flicken (Guckst du hier).
Bei mir ist der Flachwasserbereich auch mit Kies befüllt wurden, so 2-8 mm Steinchen, bisher bin ich auch immer drauf rumgelatscht wenn ich in den Teich musste und habe auch noch kein neues Loch produziert (ich mit meinen 105 KG) allerdings habe ich dann meist auch Badelatschen an oder ähnliches (mit einer weichen Sohle), keine Ahnung ob das einen Unterschied macht.
Falls du da nicht mehr reinhüpfen willst, gibt es doch sone Armverlängerung, benutzen Müllmänner im Park zum Müll aufsammeln, sowas in der art gibt es auch länger, ich glaube sogar auch extra welche für den Teich.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: gaaanz viel wasserverlust*

Hi,

die armverlängerungen sind leider nur so 1m. mir war das zu kurz und ich wollte auch nicht rein´. Um meine töppe aufn boden zu platzieren hab ich mir ne stange genommen.

da dann mit kabelbinder = führungsslaufen gebastelt und nen drath durchgezogen, somit kann ich mit der weit geöffneten drathschlinge die töppe einkreisen und dann hinten ziehen + die dinger rausheben 

leider hab ich keín ganz genaues bild, aber in etwa - siehe https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/36 die letzten bilder


----------



## dicke110 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: gaaanz viel wasserverlust*

@ silberfisch.....ich weiss auch nich, ob es vom durchlaufen kommt, aber sonst hätte ich keine andere Erklärung dafür :-(....Ich denke auch mal, dass das Loch unter den kleinen Steinen sein müßte, also muss ich die erstmal rausnehmen...:-(.Und wenn ich denn in Baumarkt gehe und sage, Teichfolie pflicken, wissen die Bescheid, oder??


----------



## dicke110 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: gaaanz viel wasserverlust*

@ pflanzenfreund...........Das ist ja ne super Idee....Werde das gleich weiter geben an meinen Freund, denn kann er mir sowas basteln .D


----------



## dicke110 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: gaaanz viel wasserverlust*

ich habe ja eigentlich gedacht, dass bis zum we soviel Wasser raus ist, und wir da sind, wo ich gelaufen bin, aber denk das wird nicht klappen, eher erst nächste Woche....Hatte nun in den letzten 3 Tage insgesamt 2 tote Moderlischen, alle anderen Leben noch...Liegt das an der Hitze und dem wenigen (ca 120m tiefe z.Z.) Wasser??


----------



## Annett (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: gaaanz viel wasserverlust*

Hi.

Wie alt waren sie denn? __ Moderlieschen haben leider nur einen sehr kurzen Lebenszyklus (ich glaub ca. 2-3 Jahre). 
Ich bin auch immer auf unserem Kies im alten Teich rumgelaufen. Im neuen liegt nur noch Sand und darunter die Ufermatte. Da passiert der Folie sicherlich nix mehr.

1mm PVC Folie sollte einiges aushalten.... wenn Du dem Verkäufer im Baumarkt sagst, was Du für Folie hast, sollte er das richtige Mittel finden. Bei PVC ist es Aceton zum Reinigen und ein Quellschweißmittel zum Kleben (einfach wie beim Fahrradschlauch einen Flicken drauf setzen).


----------



## moachbaer (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: gaaanz viel wasserverlust*

Tut mir leid für dich! Aber nicht verzagen, passiert des öftern....nur aufpassen beim wasserstand.....Wasserhöhe ist nicht immer auch gleich Höhe des Loches.....aus persönlicher Erfahrung war bei meiner Tante einmal das Loch ca 10cm unterhalb des Wasserstandes!

lg
Moachbaer


----------



## HeinzKordy (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: gaaanz viel wasserverlust*

Hallo Nadine,

5 cm Wasserverlust in 24 Stunden bei starkem Wind und Sonne sind normal.
Bei solchen Wetterverhältnissen haben ich manchmal bis zu 10 cm.
Wenn der Wasserspiegel bei bedecktem windstillen Wetter nicht fällt, dürfte kein Loch in der Folie sein.

Mit vielen lieben Grüßen

Heinz


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: gaaanz viel wasserverlust*

, da geb ich dem heinz recht - testen kann man das übrigend mit nem größeren eimer.

den im oberen bereich mit teichwasser gefüllt so in den teich stellen das er gleiche wasseroberfläche wie der teich bildet

da sieht man dann ob der verlust halbwegs gleich ist


----------



## dicke110 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: gaaanz viel wasserverlust*

naja nun ist aber nur noch halb soviel Wasser wie vorher im Teich, also doch Loch oder??Naja aber man kann es mit dem Loch ja nur sehen, wenn das Wasser nicht mehr sinkt und dann die Kondensmilch reinkippen, oder??Oh Die Fische ahbe ich vor kurzem erst gekauft, nun weiss ich allerdings nicht wie lange si schon in der Tierhandlung waren, :-(


----------



## dicke110 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: gaaanz viel wasserverlust*

so...mit dem Eimer war eine super Idee...Leider war das Wasser im Teich nachher echt was weniger al im eimer, was wohl für en Loch spricht...das wasser sindkt auch noch immer, deshalb komme ich auch nicht weiter oder gibt es nun schon einige möglichkeiten??? :-(


----------



## dicke110 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: gaaanz viel wasserverlust*

also das wasser is nun auf halber höhe von der stufe....auf der ich gelaufen bin...meint ihr evtl doch kein loch??Durch den Regen habe ich nun festgestellt, es läuft nicht mehr ab.....


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: gaaanz viel wasserverlust*

Hi,

zeig doch mal nen Bild vom Teich ...


----------



## bodo61 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: gaaanz viel wasserverlust*

Hi Nadine, 
bist ja anscheinend immer noch am suchen.
Aber du schreibst, das der Pegel jetzt steht. Mach doch jetzt mal ne Kennzeichnung, füll nochmal 1m³ nach und warte ab. Wenn das Wasser wieder bis zu der Marke fällt, hast du schon halb gewonnen. Eine Undichtigkeit auf dem vielleicht 5cm breiten Streifen im Umfang müßte doch zu finden sein.:beeten
Und nun zeig doch endlich mal nen Foto.

Sorry, hab keinen Bock nochmal den ganzen Thread durchzuackern, wurde vielleicht schon mal gefragt: hängen evtl. irgendwelche Pflanzen oder Wurzeln im Teich. Also ich meine von außen?


----------



## dicke110 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: gaaanz viel wasserverlust*

wenn mir jemand das foto einstellen kann...ich kann es nicht mit den pixelzahlen...frauen und technik....:-(


----------



## Dodi (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: gaaanz viel wasserverlust*

Moin Nadine,

schick mir das Foto per Email - ich stell es für Dich dann ein. 
Hast 'ne PN mit meiner Mail-Addy.


----------



## Dodi (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: gaaanz viel wasserverlust*

Soderle,

Nadine hat mir heute Fotos zukommen lassen, die ich nun für sie einstelle:


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: gaaanz viel wasserverlust*

Hi Nadin,

hast du die steine nachträglich rausgenommen um einen kapillareffekt zu vermeiden oder war das ein Foto von vorher ? - Ich vermute, du hast evtl. die Folie so eingebuddelt das die in die Erde geht (gleichen fehler hab ich gemacht  ) evtl. entsteht dadurch ein saugprobelm. Ich schlage vor das du mal die steine ringsum wechnimmst und beobachtest + dann uns natürlich berichtest


----------



## dicke110 (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: gaaanz viel wasserverlust*

also die steine haben wir nur oben rum gemacht....das erste bild ist die rechte seite vom Teich und die anderen Bilder die linke.....Nur daran kann man erkennen, wieviel Wasser schon fehlt...denn der Wasserstand war leicht über den Steinen....Der Teich war ja schon vorher da (Hauskauf)..Wir haben ihn gründlich sauber gemacht und denn ging es auch ne zeitlang super aber dann auf einmal sehr viel Wasser verlust...


----------



## dicke110 (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: gaaanz viel wasserverlust*

Vielen lieben Dank an Dodi


----------

